# Not drinking from water bottle



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

This has been since I got them and its really annoying. Ive only heard the little water bottle drinking sound once 
I have to put a bowl of water down and it gets grotty so easily.
Ive tryed demonstration, rubbing chocolate drops on the nozzle...
Any ideas?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Are you sure they don't use it when you can't hear it?

I rarely hear the clicking sound, but the water level drops...


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmm maybe, but i dont see the lvel dropping, I'll mark it like my mum did with her gin lol.
They often seem to have licked the water bowl dry


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Were they raised on bowls instead of bottles? :? All of my boys will lap at a bowl of water if I give it to them, but they use the bottle if there's no other option.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

As long as your water bottle works correctly, you have nothing to worry about. Your rats will get thirsty and they will use the bottle out of necessity.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

They've allways had both and I keep filling the bowl cus I think they're not using the bottle.
Im going to mark it just now and see if there is any gone by morning


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They're not using the bottle because they have the bowl.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I agree. Take away the bowl even if you think it's cruel it's just tough teaching love. lol 

BUT if you don't notice a dent in the bottles water level withen 2 hours give back the bowl to let them drink but take it away as soon as they'er done. They should figure it out ratsys a very smart. 

Hope you get past this dilema.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I marked the bottle when I went to bed last night. There was a few drops in the bowl, I didnt fill it up. Before I went to sleep I heard and saw 3 water bottle drinkings and of them a joint effort and some more this AM! The water level has dropped but allmost a cm :lol:
I dont know if I was just imagining a problem or what. I bet they'de be laughing at me


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

they just like to watch you panic, i'm sure of it.  this is the same reason that rats will make a dastardly mess out of everything, so that they can watch you clean up after them. sometimes i wonder if i am their pet, and not the other way around.


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I have gerbils that refuse to use a bottle...so I have to clean out their dish two or 3 times a day.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Bert likes open water better than the bottle, so I try to give him some every now and again when I'm around. If I'm NOT around, it will spill all over his clean fleece D: Yeah so I know your pain but at least he drinks out of his water bottle, just a lot slower than the open bowl.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh we're done with bowls, not ive seen they can both drink from the bottle


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Surprise them in about a week by taking them out to play and before you put them back put a bowl of water in the cage. LOL they'll be so confeused and happy!! lol


----------

